# It's time to send 0x104 nationally!



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on DirecTV it's been almost a full week since introducing the 0x104, let's give the rest of the US an opportunity to get OTA, and not just a special few.


----------



## krkeeton (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to me  I'll take my chances with the download if they want to send it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As someone who's had zero problems with OTA and honestly didn't need it (LA locals are pretty well represented) I'm with you. It would be great if other markets without sufficient HD coverage could get this helpful (and so far non-harmful) upgrade.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yeah i am more then ready for it too, get lots more channels on ota, and i like it because pbs is in hd


----------



## GeoffQ (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah this is worse than not knowing when the OTA update was going to be released. Now that it is released, I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't want it if they've had some problems come up.

I can wait till they're ready to send it to everyone.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> As someone who's had zero problems with OTA and honestly didn't need it (LA locals are pretty well represented) I'm with you. It would be great if other markets without sufficient HD coverage could get this helpful (and so far non-harmful) upgrade.


Is it safe to say that you have 0x104?? Out of curiosity, were you have any issues with your HR20 prior to the update, and have any of them been eliminated??

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> Is it safe to say that you have 0x104?? Out of curiosity, were you have any issues with your HR20 prior to the update, and have any of them been eliminated??
> 
> Thanks


I am running 0x104 with OTA running on it. I have had some issues along the way since the original installation (version 0xCC) -- the rare unwatchable, a missed recording or two, occasional need to reset, but very minor compared to some in this forum. This update didn't make my HR20 more or less stable. I did have to red-button-reset yesterday for the first time since early November, but everything was fine after that.

I've had no problem watching, trick-playing, or recording OTA, sat feeds, or a mixture since getting it set up Friday.

My only consistent issues are slow channel changes (slower then <0xF6) and "Pinky".


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought Pinky was dead as of 0x104?


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

I need HD Clifford the BIG RED DOG ! 

Plus the Butler Bulldogs are on OTA too!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Meklos said:


> I thought Pinky was dead as of 0x104?


Pinky Lives


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Meklos said:


> I thought Pinky was dead as of 0x104?


Pinky lives!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=746280#post746280


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pinky Lives


interesting pinky observation last night. Was doing 30 second slip and noticed it went pink low and behold the slip "slipped' through all the commercials directly to the show, could never make it do it again but thats the feature I most miss is skip all those damn commercials and gte back to the show


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spidey said:


> interesting pinky observation last night. Was doing 30 second slip and noticed it went pink low and behold the slip "slipped' through all the commercials directly to the show, could never make it do it again but thats the feature I most miss is skip all those damn commercials and gte back to the show


I've had pinky show up on pretty much every icon. I once had a pinky pause and thought about getting a picture of it. My laziness and not desiring to irritate my wife nixed that plan, though.


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

Agreed. I am ready for OTA now.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

I want my OTA and I want in NOW.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I want the Manual "Bug*" fix more than OTA. 

* Calling it a bug is misleading. It is not a bug, it flat doesn't work.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't get why the pinky thing is such a big deal to folks. How minor. 

But I agree--let's have more OTA testers.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Pinky is not a big deal, but its just so minor and I would assume easy from a progamming persective, why not fix it.

Its an issue of polish...just makes the product seem unfinished...kind of like buying a new Acura w/ a ding in the door already...

Glad to hear this update is, so far, working well...I will not use OTA (no antennas in my assoc), but look forward to more stability....

Like others, I have been stable for weeks...only one red button reset in past 3-4 weeks...hopefully this update keeps it up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> I want the Manual "Bug*" fix more than OTA.
> 
> * Calling it a bug is misleading. It is not a bug, it flat doesn't work.


Tom DeMarco and a few other prominent software theorists recommend that companies stop referring them as "bugs". Too cute. They suggest calling them defects.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Java is the real bug.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cookpr said:


> Pinky is not a big deal, but its just so minor and I would assume easy from a progamming persective, why not fix it.
> 
> Its an issue of polish...just makes the product seem unfinished...kind of like buying a new Acura w/ a ding in the door already...
> 
> ...


Its a matter of resources. Focusing on Pinky, bless his (her?) heart, would take more time to track than to fix. I assume they will fix pinky but after the big problems like lockups, partial recordings, slow channel changing, etc. are completely eradicated.

You are correct that this is a polish issue and one that should be taken care of, someday. Reputation and branding are important.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Tom DeMarco and a few other prominent software theorists recommend that companies stop referring them as "bugs". Too cute. They suggest calling them defects.


Pretty much all major companies call them defects now, it's just in the mainstream media that they're still referred to as bugs. I still prefer the term "undesired feature" though


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

We could just start calling them "pinkies", and if they're really bad we could call them "middles". 



PoitNarf said:


> Pretty much all major companies call them defects now, it's just in the mainstream media that they're still referred to as bugs. I still prefer the term "undesired feature" though


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Earl... what do you say... can we PM you our access card #'s and have you 
get us on the approved list?

I mean, they want beta testers... just being here shows we're ahead of the curve 
on caring about D* hardware...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Pretty much all major companies call them defects now, it's just in the mainstream media that they're still referred to as bugs. I still prefer the term "undesired feature" though


Crown prince of Crime? Or Crown Prince of Marketing?  (Or are they one in the same? hmm...)

Glad you're working from humor, keep it up.
Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll miss pinky once he's finally gone.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll miss pinky once he's finally gone.


They could make him a planned feature and turned him on all the time the status bar is up...


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

I had the flashing red record light yesterday. Well, more like flickering, not flashing. Seems to be as harmless as Pinky.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll miss pinky once he's finally gone.


I won't. He kinda annoys me.

I'd be curious to know what, exactly, causes Pinky to appear, and why it cannot be fixed. That said, it's hardly #1 on my list of things I would greatly appreciate being improved...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

uteotw said:


> I'd be curious to know what, exactly, causes Pinky to appear, and why it cannot be fixed.


I'm sure it can be fixed, they just haven't gotten around to it yet. Besides, would you really wanna mess with this guy?


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, at least in this community, there doesn't seem to be any major issues thus far with 0x104, so give it the national rollout already! Geez!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Earl,
Are any other musicals with memorable songs coming to mind for you besides West Side Story?  

And don't say South Pacific. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Earl,
> Are any other musicals with memorable songs coming to mind for you besides West Side Story?
> 
> And don't say South Pacific. :lol:


Only thing that comes to my mind for tonight: Super Bowl Shuffle

(Didn't get an update, so I don't know if it is going to expand or not)


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Not with Dr. Dolittle at the helm! (Oh wait - that was Rex Harrison, not Rex Grossman). 

I still can't get over Jim McMahon's headband in that video. 



Earl Bonovich said:


> Only thing that comes to my mind for tonight: Super Bowl Shuffle
> 
> (Didn't get an update, so I don't know if it is going to expand or not)


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

uscboy said:


> Hey Earl... what do you say... can we PM you our access card #'s and have you
> get us on the approved list?
> 
> I mean, they want beta testers... just being here shows we're ahead of the curve
> on caring about D* hardware...


I think this would be a great idea for D* -- let those who participate in these forums and who volunteer become their "first release" beta team. We have the info and some level of know how. I'd be much better to send to us first than to the poor unsuspecting who don't know what hit them. They already have key people involved (don't they Earl?) and they already pay attention to our input (don't they Earl?), so why not put us to really good use. I'd even be willing to provide some type of formatted input on problems or "test runs" that I made so that D* would get input that makes sense.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

The reason I bought the HR20 was to be able to record my network shows in HD, I can't do that until OTA (or HD locals) are activated, at least with my H20 I could get my locals OTA!
In other words lets get this out!!!


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

richlife said:


> I think this would be a great idea for D* -- let those who participate in these forums and who volunteer become their "first release" beta team. We have the info and some level of know how. I'd be much better to send to us first than to the poor unsuspecting who don't know what hit them. They already have key people involved (don't they Earl?) and they already pay attention to our input (don't they Earl?), so why not put us to really good use. I'd even be willing to provide some type of formatted input on problems or "test runs" that I made so that D* would get input that makes sense.


I agree that this would make sense. Unless there's a barrier to adopting this, and I can see a few. For example, how frequently would someone visit for a day or a week, sign up for the list, and then vanish? Do they get removed? Perhaps a minimum post count, but again, what about when that person leaves? Perhaps an Earl-recommended list, but that's hardly as many people as even this super-limited release would have reached. What's the value of even 100 people when this super-limited release may have reached 5,000 HR20s?


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> The reason I bought the HR20 was to be able to record my network shows in HD, I can't do that until OTA (or HD locals) are activated, at least with my H20 I could get my locals OTA!
> In other words lets get this out!!!


I think it is due out February 19, 2007. That way we are sure to purchase the new NASCAR pack.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Only thing that comes to my mind for tonight: Super Bowl Shuffle







I may be large but I'm no dumb cookie...

Man what memories. The best thing is seeing how McMahon and Sweetness were in front of a green screen and added in later. :hurah:


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> it's just in the mainstream media that they're still referred to as bugs.


 Yeah yeah, I saw this on all of the news channels last night. Except Fox News of course as it is NOT the mainstream.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

cookpr said:


> ...I will not use OTA (*no antennas in my assoc*),


You do know that Homeowner's Associations can't prohibit you from erecting an antenna anymore than they can a dish? Doesn't matter if its in the covenants and you swore to them in blood.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

Why do all the updates start on the west coast? It would be nice if the east coast was the first to get an update once in a while.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

It looks like it is not coming today. I waited up for it. I am surprised they didn't roll to more west coast DMAs this morning. I just don't see the logic not to. Several from LA DMA have said what I suspected. OTA is not important for them. I suggest try it out in Portland DMA. It's a small place and less people will be impacted. And everyone here is desperate to get OTA because there are only two MPEG4 stations and probably a dozen ATSC stations, many with subchannels.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

I would hope that they roll out the update to the DMA's that have ZERO HD stations available through the dish first. Right now the only way I can receive local HD feeds is with an antenna but I have no way to record these shows through my HR20. 

But from everything I have been reading here on this forum, it won't be long until EVERYONE has the OTA update. So I will continue to check my HR20 once or twice a day to see if the download has come as well as monitoring this forum. Hopefully it won't be long until the update shows up on my HR20.

Bill


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Heh. The pattern isn't based on need. It's probably based on limiting the number of people who get it at first, so that sending out giant mistakes is limited. 

When it's ready, and they're confident they're doing more good than bad with an update, they'll release it widely. 

Let them do their jobs--they're really working hard to get this done right, I think.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

DTV stinks!!!!!!!!!! I'll never understand their reasoning behind some things. Like rolling out updates. Why they feel it necessary to only give the updates to a select few will never cease to amaze me. I know the principle behind the concept, but it makes no sense what so ever. It took me over six weeks to get my HR10 updated once they released the 6.3a software. Arrrggghhhhhh. I'm so tired of waiting for OTA on the HR20. Release the software, my goodness. Keep some of your customers happy at least. 

Sorry guys, just had to vent. I was pretty upset when I woke up this morning and still saw the same old software on my HR20.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kind of getting silly. This one works per reports on here. Yet nothing. Get a move on D*.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

I can not give any details, but expect the unexpected "Very Soon"


----------



## luisonline (Dec 11, 2006)

Since I heard about the software update I have been forcing an update just incase they put it out and my HR20 doesn't download it right away. The least DTV could do is give us an idea like east coast 12/12/06 or released nationwide 12/13/06 or something so we are not going crazy over this. Maybe even stating how long the Beta testing faze will be. I think that may work to stop me from checking my software version. I am getting a little obssessed. 

Earl...still no update?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> DTV stinks!!!!!!!!!! I'll never understand their reasoning behind some things. Like rolling out updates. Why they feel it necessary to only give the updates to a select few will never cease to amaze me. I know the principle behind the concept, but it makes no sense what so ever. It took me over six weeks to get my HR10 updated once they released the 6.3a software. Arrrggghhhhhh. I'm so tired of waiting for OTA on the HR20. Release the software, my goodness. Keep some of your customers happy at least.


HR10 took so long because I believe those are updated via the phone line and not from the sat, so there wasn't really anything else they could do to speed it up.

A progressive rollout of updates, especially major ones, makes perfect sense to me. They can only test new software so much on their own. I'd rather have them be certain that something works than them sending me some update with a major defect which could have been found as a result of a limited rollout.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

luisonline said:


> Since I heard about the software update I have been forcing an update just incase they put it out and my HR20 doesn't download it right away. The least DTV could do is give us an idea like east coast 12/12/06 or released nationwide 12/13/06 or something so we are not going crazy over this. Maybe even stating how long the Beta testing faze will be. I think that may work to stop me from checking my software version. I am getting a little obssessed.


_A little?_ :lol:

Anyway, welcome to the forums. The update will hopefully be expanded before the weekend, at least according to what Earl has said if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

There is no need to force it. You'll get it automatically within a couple hours of it being authorized on your receiver.


----------



## luisonline (Dec 11, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> _A little?_ :lol:
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forums. The update will hopefully be expanded before the weekend, at least according to what Earl has said if everything goes smoothly.


Thanks for the welcome. I am hoping it comes out this month. There are so many season finales I am missing in HD cause I can't record them.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Dusty said:


> It looks like it is not coming today. I waited up for it.


You _waited_ for a software update? Kinda like watching paint dry, I bet! LOL


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> There is no need to force it. You'll get it automatically within a couple hours of it being authorized on your receiver.


I think even "a couple hours" might be too long for some. 

-Vince


----------



## luisonline (Dec 11, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> There is no need to force it. You'll get it automatically within a couple hours of it being authorized on your receiver.


Thanks Scott I will try to wait patiently, I realized it wasn't helping, I kept losing my guide info.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Here we all are, waiting, on our best behavior. Ignore the pitchforks and torches.


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

Since the update did not expand last night, are we to assume there is some sort of problem D* discovered over the weekend they are trying to solve?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RichmondSteeler said:


> Since the update did not expand last night, are we to assume there is some sort of problem D* discovered over the weekend they are trying to solve?


Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

D* tends to review results on Monday and release on Tuesday of late. So we shouldn't assume anything at this point. Now, if not released tonight we could consider there be problems.

It is also possible that D* is preparing another release for everyone starting tonight, based on this past weekend's testing, but I have not seen any hints about that--yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

RichmondSteeler said:


> Since the update did not expand last night, are we to assume there is some sort of problem D* discovered over the weekend they are trying to solve?


I never thought the plan was to expand the release last night. Didn't Earl say they wouldn't know more until tonight/tomorrow morning?


----------



## luisonline (Dec 11, 2006)

tibber said:


> Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s
> 
> D* tends to review results on Monday and release on Tuesday of late. So we shouldn't assume anything at this point. Now, if not released tonight we could consider there be problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Tom. I can work much better know that I don't have to be waiting for someone to post "I got it" "east coast". I wasn't aware of D* doing it that way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> D* tends to review results on Monday and release on Tuesday of late. So we shouldn't assume anything at this point. Now, if not released tonight we could consider there be problems.


That is true. During the week of Thanksgiving, they sent out 0xFA on Monday night instead of Tuesday night, though. This was probably due to the short work week.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

vb-eagle said:


> I never thought the plan was to expand the release last night. Didn't Earl say they wouldn't know more until tonight/tomorrow morning?


Of course he did. But if people didn't complain, how would they know they're alive? 

I'd like the update too, but I'm content to wait until they have it JUST RIGHT rather than clamouring for something that's isn't yet fully baked.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

It seems at least mostly baked based upon responses/issues since this release. It seems to me the test group was a bit small, and it's even smaller with those using OTA in a market where locals come through the SAT. I don't know how D* is getting much data at all considering the total responses here so far.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

It's beginning to look like the "Early 2007" being quoted by the CSRs may be correct.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dervari said:


> It's beginning to look like the "Early 2007" being quoted by the CSRs may be correct.


How does... It is December 12th, and the "version" is only 6 days old, and since they have rolled it out yet...

Become the "CSRs" may be correct.

:shrug:


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

How so? Because if it isn't released within the next couple of days, I can't see them releasing it so close to a timeframe with only 9 working days in the last 15 days of the year (counting new years). I'm sure both their Tier 2 and engineering department will be short staffed, just like most other companies are during this time and they wouldn't want something happening during this time.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How does... It is December 12th, and the "version" is only 6 days old, and since they have rolled it out yet...
> 
> Become the "CSRs" may be correct.
> 
> :shrug:


I am so glad you said that, Earl. Now, if it is December 19th and the version is out for 13 days, would you have the same comment? I know I am fishing. Please bite.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dusty said:


> I am so glad you said that, Earl. Now, if it is December 19th and the version is out for 13 days, would you have the same comment? I know I am fishing. Please bite.


I probably wouldn't have the same comment.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm really only a newbie here and just getting to know a little about you long time players, but I really have to admire the intriguing mastery of the word unspoken. So many nuances that lead up to that last comment by Earl. Now I could almost pin down a time period for general 104, but then it wouldn't have any credibility nor would it be fair since no one else has said anything.

That said, I want my 104 -- and DLB and toggled play/slo-mo.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess we might know more tomorrow as D* likes Tuesdays.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I probably wouldn't have the same comment.


Thanks! That is what I think.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

> Become the "CSRs" may be correct.




Huh?:hurah: :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Read Earl's post again. He's asking how does "this" translate to "that". Took me a couple of reads too. 



deebeeeff said:


> Huh?:hurah: :lol:


----------

